# some guns a friend and i have amassed



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Im real big on world war 2 history and saw Orlando's garand so thought id show off some guns me and my friend have collected.










"tank Mauser" Mauser Carbine (kicks like a horse










8mm Mauser rounds with stripper clip










the Mauser and Russian M 1891-30 Mosin Nagant 










Mosin nagant receiver area

and one we recently 










Me and AR-15










Again AR-15


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice start on your collection ,now you just have to add some USGI stuff. I am "into" the US Military weapons myself. So far I have 5 - M1 Garands, 2 -1903's and 1- M1 Carbine.
I think I enjoy shooting the Garands the most. Pretty accurate for Battle rifles. I do most of my shooting at 100yds and have just started shooting 200yds. Kinda funny when guys are shooting Highpowered , scoped rifles and I am doing the same with iron sights and hanging in there.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah i've heard garands are a hell of a gun.That was the first gun i ever wanted but was a bit pricy for me, Im hoping to get one.

The Mauser is suprisingly accurate for a how short it is. The Recoil on that baby is a killer though. Probably one of the worst outta the guns i've shot, and kinda expensive to shoot.

The Mosin is a decent gun alittle beat up but it fires nicely.

And the AR is new havent got to shoot it yet, hoping to take it out this weekend.

Hows the springfield i hear they're real accurate too?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I have both a Remington 1903 and a Springfield 1903. Both accurate rifles but kick like a mule. No semi auto action like the Garand to soak up the recoil of the 30-06


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

You guys are making me want to go play Medal of honor or Call of Duty.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

The Nagants and the Mausers are nice to shoot, but you can really understand why the US won the war after shooting the Garand. Semi versus bolt! C'mon, no contest!

You also need to add a M1 Carbine to that collection.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

APD1088- Look at the middle picture, thats a Inland M1 Carbine


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice rifles !!!!!!!!
recently, I shot an 8mm Mauser for the first time. 
I'm a fan of Marlin rimfire rifles. Shortly after firing the Mauser, I found this little gem in .22LR.
Marlin 99M1


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

esoxhunter said:


> Nice rifles !!!!!!!!
> recently, I shot an 8mm Mauser for the first time.
> I'm a fan of Marlin rimfire rifles. Shortly after firing the Mauser, I found this little gem in .22LR.
> Marlin 99M1


nice lookin gun! We're havin issues sightin in a Ruger 10/22 for squirrel huntin but its gettin there..


----------

